# Transition from kibble to raw



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

I switched my GSD puppy from kibble to raw. I was thinking about trying to switch my other GSD (6 yr.) to raw. But I tryed it in, I think it was March and she judt kept throwing up. So it was about 2-3 times for two days. So I decided to give her the kibble again, because I didn't want her to throw up. Is throwing up part of the detox period? I would like to try it again, but I don't want to hurt her. She is currently eating BilJac.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I would transition her very gently. I would feed her only chicken muscle meat and raw meaty bone pieces for a week. No organ meat, no beef, turkey, pork, etc. Just boring, simple chicken MM and RMB. Nice and boring chicken for one week. Then, begin gradually adding chicken liver (very TINY amount). Then, after a few days, switch to turkey MM instead of chicken MM in her food for every other meal. (keep to the chicken RMBs though)

Grimm also threw up a bit in the beginning for a few days, too. It's temporary, as they learn to go from kibble to digesting bones. For the vomiting, consider that learning to digest bones-- even nice easy soft bones like chicken RMBs-- may take a bit of time for a dog used to kibble. It will happen! 

If there are any runny poops, (this is also temporary, don't worry!) feed less food... and be patient. This is a big dietary change. It may take a few days to a week for her body to adjust. If constipation, feed less bone per meal. (maybe chicken wings instead of a chicken leg, for example)


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow Brightelf! Very informative and makes so much sense.

And good luck WiniIsmylife, some dogs just take some time to make the switch.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, yeah-- it totally takes a bit of time! No reason to be worried when things seem bumpy at first. When Grimm began, it was vomiting (till he got used to digesting bones in a few days to a week).. and loose stools (just a few days, due to the fact that it was a diet transition an' all... ).. then constipation (when I added too much bone, he can't handle the 50% bone ratio many people feed). In a short time, perfect poops, perfect tummy, perfect coat, perfect energy level (MUCH calmer in the house without the carbs in kibble!). Raw is great, we just have to relax about the initial transition. It takes some time! (note-- if the soft stool lasts longer than a few days to a week, it is due to feeding too much food, so feed less )


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks so much Brightelf!!! That was really helpful! Wini, the puppy, adjust really quickly. But she hadn't been eating kibble for even a year. But buddy has been on kibble since day 1. So thats 6 yrs of kibble! She sometimes acts like she is 9, not 6, so thats one reason I want to switch, so she'll be healthier and have more energy.


----------

